# Corner Swap's Progression Thread



## Corner Swap (Jul 1, 2022)

Welcome to my progression thread! Currently I average around 40 on 3x3, 10 on 2x2, 3:45 on 4x4, 30 on Pyraminx, and 7:00 on Mega. My PBS are 30.074 on 3x3, 3.28 on 2x2, 3:28 on 4x4, 12 on pyra, and 6:19 on Mega. I use beginner-advanced cross and f2l on 3x3, beginner oll but I know some 1-look olls, almost full pll, just g perms to learn. On 2x2 I use plain Ortega. On 4x4 I use inefficient Yau. On pyra I use the beginners method with some of my own algs. On megaminx I do j perms beginner method but with my own last layer method.


----------



## Aluminum (Jul 5, 2022)

Finally... a worthy opponent to race


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 5, 2022)

I'm ending the vote early, I'm doing G perms.


----------



## Corner Swap (Jul 14, 2022)

I learned the G perms, but not perfect recognition.


----------



## Corner Swap (Sep 30, 2022)

https://sites.google.com/view/corner-swap-homepage/home If anyone goes to this thread anymore


----------

